# [A] Zwei Neuanfänger suchen ...



## Tharasus (31. März 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

Wir sind auf der Suche nach einer Gilde, Allianz, auf irgendeinem Realm (momentan sind wir auf Onyxia (= toter Realm  )), die aktiv Raids macht und wenn möglich mit dem Content noch nicht ganz sooo weit ist 
Die Gilde sollte ü18 (älter gerne gesehen) sein, wir sind beide 23 Jahre alt. 

Unsere Charaktere sind halt neu in MoP, dementsprechend ist das Item-Level noch nicht soooo hoch.
Jedoch haben wir früher bis WoTLK aktiv geraidet und kennen dementsprechend die Regeln für Raids  

Unsere Chars: 1x Monk DD und 1x Warrior DD


No-Go: OMGROFLLOL-Flamer, Dauer harter e-penis, soloplayer.
Absolutes Go: Gesunder Menschenverstand, von mir aus 100x Wipen -> solange Spass vorhanden ist, Voice (TeamSpeak bevorzugt) und es sollte halt einfach eine Gemeinschaft sein.


Gerne kann ich noch mehr über uns erzählen, ich würde mich jedoch über ein kleines Gespräch, Voice bevorzugt, freuen. 

BattleTag: AeXu#2670


Herzlichen Dank für die Kontaktaufnahme,
Grüsse


----------



## weddingcrusher (2. April 2013)

hallo, 

ich war auch auf onyxia bin von dort weggegangen um progress zu raiden nachdem mir das zu hart geworden ist, hab ich vor ca 5 - 6 monaten meinen acc eingefrogen und mir aus jucks jetzt auf alleria nen neuen char (mit neuem acc) erstellt, macht mördermäßig spaß ohne das ganze acc gear zeugs usw. zu leveln wir sind hier 3 ehemalige progress raider und haben uns alle hier neue chars erstellt und ne gilde gegründet, wenn ihr euch noch n bisschen zeit lassen könnt mit dem (vorallem lockeren) raiden seid ihr bei uns herzlich willkommen,

n paar daten für euch ...

Realm: Alleria
Fraktion: Allianz
Gilde: Olympus und Spiele
Ansprechpartner ingame: Artamis und Câllisto 

freue mich vllt was von euch zu hören mfg


----------



## Terrorzapfen (2. April 2013)

Servus,
wir sind der Zirkel der Tapferen auf Zirkel des Cenarius und würden zu deiner Suchanfrage gut passen. Wir haben in der Gilde 2 Raids am Start, der A-Raid ist 2x die Woche unterwegs und mit mehr Ehrgeiz am kloppen, der B-Raid nur 1x die Woche und der ist auch erst im Mogu’shangewölbe. 
Im B-Raid wirds mit dem Krieger nicht so einfach, davon chargen da schon 2 herum. Ein dritter geht sicherlich nicht auch noch. Der könnte nur auf die Ersatzbank.

Können ja heute Abend evtl. mal im TS palavern. Battle Tag bekommst du per PN.

Grüße
TZ


----------



## Jacarandas (2. April 2013)

Guten Morgen Tharasus,

ich möchte Euch hier folgendes "anbieten" - unser Exil:

Wir legen in unserer Gilde mehr Wert auf eine nette Gemeinschaft und ein familiäres Miteinander als auf First-Kills oder schnelle Erfolge und sind uns bewusst, daß es sich bei WoW "nur" um ein Spiel handelt. Mag sein, dass das viele Gilden für sich reklamieren - bei uns wird das so gelebt 

Zur Zeit suchen wir u.a. wieder Leute für die Erweiterung und Ausbau unserer Raidstammgruppe (primär für MI und MO) und nehmen auch gerne nette Leute in die Gilde auf. Auch Anfänger sind gerne gesehen bei uns. 

Exil gibt es bereits seit 2006 und wir sind also alles Andere als eine Levelgilde oder Eintagsfliege und leben die Gemeinschaft.

Für weitergehende Infos oder gar eine Bewerbung findet Ihr unsere Homepage unter:

http://exilgilde.wowstead.com 

und unsere aktuellen Suchbeiträge unter:

http://eu.battle.net/wow/de/forum/topic/6297483292

http://eu.battle.net/wow/de/forum/topic/6297803334

&#12288;

Es würde mich freuen bei Interesse etwas von Euch zu hören, auch ältere Raids werden bei uns immer mal wieder gemacht und ich denke Ihr könntet gut zu uns passen. Gerne können wir uns auch zwanglos mal im TS unterhalten.

Alles gute für Eure (WoW-) Zukunft und viele Grüße aus dem "Exil"

Jac


----------

